# Proofreading is Overrated!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some poorly worded headlines:

Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers
-----------------------------------------------------------
Panda Mating Fails; VeterinarianTakes Over 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Miners Refuse to Work after Death 
------------------------------------------------------
Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
War Dims Hope for Peace 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last Awhile 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Cold Wave Linked to CoolerTemperatures
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Enfield (London ) Couple Slain; Police Suspect Homicide 
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Red Tape Holds Up New Bridges 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Man Struck By Lightning: Faces Battery Charge 
----------------------------------------------
New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger Test Group 
----------------------------------------------- 
Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft 
---------------- --------------------------------- 
Kids Make Nutritious Snacks 
******************************
Local High School Dropouts Cut in Half 
***************************************************
Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot Doctors 
*******************************************
Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead 
***************************************************


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are pretty good Bax*, a couple of 'em had me rolling! Thanks!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Those are pretty good Bax*, a couple of 'em had me rolling! Thanks!


+1 :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Some poorly worded headlines:
> 
> Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


These were my favorites!   o-||


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! :lol:


----------

